# CZ702 Review from Australia



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Mobile Electronics AU | Clarion CZ702A CD Tuner

Enjoy,

JPS


----------



## Niaouli (Feb 27, 2012)

It's confirmed: I must buy...

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Not a very detailed review but still a lot for the prospective buyers. cheers!!


----------

